# need sensible advice for wheel upgrade



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

I have newer BF Goodrich tires on my '04 GTO right now, but w/ the strut rub issue and the questionable quality of the stock rubber I'm thinking of upgrading in the near future. Tints are coming first...wheels next (I'll take some pics after the tints but it's been raining a ton up here). I'd like to go to a 235 in the front to eliminate any worry of strut rub and I'd like to go to a wider tire in the rear w/o having to modify the car. I still want to have some meat on the tire (not too low profile) so I guess I wanna stay w/ a 45 w/ a 17" rim or a 35 w/ an 18" rim. My question is...how wide can I go in the rear w/o messing with the handling/fenders, will a 235 in the front eliminate any strut rub, and what would be better 17 or 18...I want my street driving to remain comfortable or more so than stock. Also, if you have any specific online recommendations for pricing or particular wheels, feel free to share!!!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

check this out. it may help you answer any of your questions. Let me know if it helps or dont help. click here 

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=7497


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

I think that will help. I was thinking about going to a tire rack or similar store where they have a computer program and just stress the strut rub issue and the fact that I want fatter rears. Do wider rear tires help/hinder traction on the GTO...IMO they just look way better...it has teh same engine as a vette and weighs like 500 lbs more...so shouldn't the tires be as big or bigger??


----------

